

Online MySQL configuration tool by Percona - webmonkeyuk
http://tools.percona.com/

======
themonk
Don't try unless you are ready to give your email address. 5 screens down it
is going to ask you to register.

------
webmonkeyuk
It's a bit cheeky that you get all the way through the process then have to
register to see the result

